# squirrel recipe corner!



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

in this topic lets all just talk about squirrel recipes and exchange ideas so new hunter and experienced hunters can find new recipes

heres mine:

heres a recipe that my uncle used for venison and it works for squirrel too.
first get some flour put it in a deep tray mix with pepper,creole and salt depending on how much squirrel you have vary amount of each ingredient . it depends if you like it spicy put a lot of creole in it. roll your washed squirrel cubes into the mixture till covered than pour vegetable oil in a deep skillet and fry em to golden brown they taste mad good
props to my uncle for making it


----------

